

Skiff Reader: The Largest Yet Thinnest eBook Reader to Date - sown
http://gizmodo.com/5439734/skiff-reader-the-largest-yet-thinnest-ebook-reader-to-date

======
sown
I guess the plastic logic reader will have competition after all.

I could use something like this. I'm annoyed, though, that all of them insist
on being a networked device. I really just want a miniature flash drive that
displays files.

